# PCI/PCMCIA hotplug net agent

## Gert

If one wants to use the hotplug utils with gentoo the agent scripts in 

/etc/hotplug need to be patched as the originals are intended for RedHat

linux.

Basicly one needs a patch like the following for /etc/hotplug/net.agent:

```
--- net.agent.orig   2002-04-22 10:45:16.000000000 +0200

+++ net.agent   2002-04-22 12:43:54.000000000 +0200

@@ -40,10 +40,10 @@

        # we can't do much here without distro-specific knowledge

        # such as whether/how to invoke DHCP, set up bridging, etc.

 

-       # RedHat and similar

-       if [ -x /sbin/ifup ]; then

-      debug_mesg invoke ifup $INTERFACE

-      exec /sbin/ifup $INTERFACE

+       # Gentoo

+       if [ -x /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE ]; then

+      debug_mesg invoke /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE start

+      exec /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE start

        else

       mesg "how do I bring interfaces up on this distro?"

        fi

@@ -51,6 +51,18 @@

     esac

     mesg $1 $ACTION event not handled

     ;;

+    

+unregister)

+

+    # Gentoo

+    if [ -x /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE ]; then

+   debug_mesg invoke /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE stop

+   exec /etc/init.d/net.$INTERFACE stop

+    else

+   mesg "how do I bring interfaces down on this distro?"

+    fi

+    mesg $1 $ACTION event not handled

+    ;;

 

 *)

     debug_mesg NET $ACTION event not supported
```

The problem is that the unregister stuff doesn't work. I'm looking in to

it but it seems to be a problem with the /mnt/.init.d/started/net.eth? not

being deleted so that if one reinserts the PCMCIA card the interface won't

start because the system thinks net.eth? is already started.

----------

## Al

Hi,

  I've been having problems when using hotplug and pcmcia-cs. When any USB device is connected and hotplug is started my notebook freezes. If no usb devices are attached hotplug starts ok. if i then connect a usb device everything works fine.

 ive hacked a fix, which was to rename /etc/hotplug/pci.rc to zzpci.rc. which stops the pci hotplug services from being started

my setup...

pcmcia network card (started via pcmcia)

ov511 oem webcam (via hotplug)

sandisk CF reader (sddr-31) (via hotplug)

I wouldnt be suprised if this is due to my bios being a bit buggy (my notebook wont boot from hard disk unless a vfat/ntfs partition exists!!!)

I tried to use hotplug as a replacement for pcmcia but i couldnt get this to work. Can hotplug be used to manage pcmcia cards instead of cardmgr via pcmcia-cs??? if so how?? 

Thanks, Al

----------

